# Sharp Shinned Hawk Rehab



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello All! I just wanted to share the experience I had today at Wind Over Wings. I got to examine a Sharpie. I was amazed at how calm it was and how similar it seemed in size to a large pigeon! It has a foot injury. Possible infection. I will post a photo as soon as I can! It goes to the vet in the a.m. so I will share more then... I didn't forget about all of you! Spring is around the corner and there is lots to learn! (rehab that is)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looking forward to your updates, Cricket!!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I know he is not a pigeon, but how could you not LOVE that face???? He has an old break in his ankle. He only needs time to regain some strength and regain the use of his talons. He is doing well. Stinky little guy... He flies at the door when it is opened, so that is why the photo is thru the cage door. He in now in a porta-crib until Saturday, when he will return to an outdoor Aviary, where he truly belongs. Wish us luck!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photo, Cricket! Hawks are awesome and amazing birds, but I certainly pay attention to my P's and Q's on the rare times I have to go and rescue one. They definitely have my respect  Good luck with this beauty.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A CUTIE, Cricket!!

I certainly wish him all the best!

LOADS OF HEALING THOUGHTS!

HUGS TO YOU!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

They be little, but they have lots of pointy bits!! So glad you are able to help so many birds, there!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

dont be to upset if many arent as excited as you about his recovery being that it only takes a tiny tyke like this to upset the balance of anyones pigeon coop lol  god speed on his recovery, though I dont wish him anywhere near my coop when hes free  hehe


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, the Sharpie is still in "recovery" He has a center toe and talon that has necrotic tissue. He will lose the toe. The hard ankle ball must be cutting off circulation. Hopefully he won't lose the foot! That would not make for a happy ending. So he is currently getting 3-5 Novalsan Foot Baths per day along with a foot massage to improve circulation. He is not appreciating our efforts... That's alot of catching him... and boy is he fast! He darts the door to escape like lightning! fingers and talons and toes all crossed... Happy Springtime all!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Well, the Sharpie is still in "recovery" He has a center toe and talon that has necrotic tissue. He will lose the toe. The hard ankle ball must be cutting off circulation. Hopefully he won't lose the foot! That would not make for a happy ending. So he is currently getting 3-5 Novalsan Foot Baths per day along with a foot massage to improve circulation. He is not appreciating our efforts... That's alot of catching him... and boy is he fast! He darts the door to escape like lightning! fingers and talons and toes all crossed... Happy Springtime all!


Don't know about the rest.....but I sure miss you around here.......
How DO you catch that fast little bugger anyway? I bet he isn't a happy camper............


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Don't know about the rest.....but I sure miss you around here.......
> How DO you catch that fast little bugger anyway? I bet he isn't a happy camper............



I could catch him no problem at all..... I'd probably wear one of those suits they use train guard dogs, and a helmet.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

You all are funny!!! he is not so bad... fast, but not too agressive. I net him with a butterfly net and then put a towel over that, then I lift the net and scoop him up from behind and hold his legs in my hands with his back against my stomach. If I keep his head covered, he does not struggle. He only bit me once and that is because his head was not all the way covered. Raptors are amazingly calm when they can't see. His foot is looking really good today! I'm hopeful again... the center toe will go, but the rest of the foot looks overall healthier. Keep sending him good thoughts, he promises not to chase YOUR pigeons! just the songbirds... gosh... I'd hate to witness that.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I miss you too Renee. Bonnie, Roosevelt and Hey-zle are wonderful. They send their best!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

*Sharp Photo*

Awwwwwwww...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is nice portrait of that beautiful bird.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, I'm one member who actually loves hawks and yours is a beauty. That last photo is studio quality. Our big old red shouldered hawk visited us again today and ate soaked dog food along with the crows, blue jays, mockingbirds, bluebirds, woodpecker etc. 

I hope his foot continues to improve.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that beautiful portrait. Generally our only view of sharpies is when they're flying away with a mob of crows in trail!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Last picture was a real WINNER, Cricket!! What a lovely!

Will continue with HEALING HUGS and THOUGHTS!


----------

